# Value of .ae domain names are rising very sharply Whats the deal ??



## manora (Sep 2, 2008)

I am just looking into .ae names at the moment. I think they are growing in value sharply at the moment. Ever since August when EADA announced they would be making .ae Domain Ownership worldwide and have removed restrictions on them.

Good names are already selling at quite high dollar values and most good names have already been registered such as *creditcards.ae *and *loans.ae *(by National Bank of Dubai) so there is a lot of demand with companies for them. That reflects their prices at the moment. For instance 

*tv.ae sold for $8000 
booking.ae sold for $4500 
Cruise.ae sold for $3000 *

Well worth the investment for the future especially while Dubai is growing and Internet use is becoming more common in Dubai. I think the .ae extention is attractive. 

In fact I am already having difficulty getting really good names on the secondary market. I made an offer of *$1500 for investment.ae *which was rejected. Also offered on *rentals.ae which has a minimum of $2000 *without any luck. As for *businesses.ae even $4000 is not enough*. 

So I suggest get in there now with slightly lower quality names than these OR even buy these Top Premiums now as I can't really see something like businesses.ae or rentals.ae going for anything less than $10,000 next year. 

Would love to hear any thoughts on this. 


regards,
manora


----------



## Sabeen (Sep 4, 2008)

*Very informative*

Yes you are right. I think not only in Dubai but everywhere domain values are going up. And Dubai is following the same path being the Entertainment capital of Middle East. Another problem with the domain names is that supply remains consistent while demand tends to increase and will increase over the period of time. 
In Dubai tourism is a major industry and mostly tourists prefer to do their bookings online and even before making a booking or visiting Dubai they try to get information and obviously internet is the easiest channel to do so.


----------



## manora (Sep 2, 2008)

Sabeen said:


> Yes you are right. I think not only in Dubai but everywhere domain values are going up. And Dubai is following the same path being the Entertainment capital of Middle East. Another problem with the domain names is that supply remains consistent while demand tends to increase and will increase over the period of time.
> In Dubai tourism is a major industry and mostly tourists prefer to do their bookings online and even before making a booking or visiting Dubai they try to get information and obviously internet is the easiest channel to do so.


Thanks for the reply sabeen. I am glad to see someone shares my enthusiasm for this business. Most inetrnational domains (e.g. com) are now very very expensive to try and get something good, outside the range of most people e.g. fund dot com sold for $10 million Business dot com sold for $7.5 million.

However I think the .ae domains in dubai are extremely underpriced for instance apartments dot ae sold for only $7000 recently and tv dot ae sold for $8000. I think getting reasonably good names now will be very very profitable in the next year or so.

2 reasons for this. 

1. As more and more businesses start opening in dubai and also existing businesses expanding. There is a increasing culture now in dubai like in the West fo doing more and more shopping/ business on the internet. Internet shopping is huge in the West and will become huge in Dubai very soon.

2. The .ae has just recently been made unrestricted on the 3rd of August 2008. Meaning that anyone can buy and trade in .ae domains. This has just caused a huge rush and this market will grow and grow as more and more people start finding out about this.

I suggest start exploring and try picking up some really good generic domains that may be in demand with businesses in Dubai (like property or the travel industry).

Let me know if you would like more info as i am researching this all the time at the moment.

Regards,


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

manora said:


> I am just looking into .ae names at the moment. I think they are growing in value sharply at the moment. Ever since August when EADA announced they would be making .ae Domain Ownership worldwide and have removed restrictions on them.
> 
> Good names are already selling at quite high dollar values and most good names have already been registered such as *creditcards.ae *and *loans.ae *(by National Bank of Dubai) so there is a lot of demand with companies for them. That reflects their prices at the moment. For instance
> 
> ...


Take care with speculation in this area. The names of the most popular brands on the internet are often distant from the name of the vertical e.g. google, cisco, ebay, amazon, aol, facebook, linkedin, myspace, beebo etc.


----------



## eastend gem (Dec 5, 2008)

*where to buy .ae domains?*

Does anyone recommend a site to buy .ae domains from? I've found a few but the prices vary from $199 per year to nic.ae which seems to be connected to etisalat and thats only 150 AED for a year. I'm not sure which are official and reliable - would appreciate any advice before I hand over my credit card details!
thanks



manora said:


> Thanks for the reply sabeen. I am glad to see someone shares my enthusiasm for this business. Most inetrnational domains (e.g. com) are now very very expensive to try and get something good, outside the range of most people e.g. fund dot com sold for $10 million Business dot com sold for $7.5 million.
> 
> However I think the .ae domains in dubai are extremely underpriced for instance apartments dot ae sold for only $7000 recently and tv dot ae sold for $8000. I think getting reasonably good names now will be very very profitable in the next year or so.
> 
> ...


----------



## munir2pac (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi there,
All of you are very true about the situation with the .ae domains market.

I ve been domaining for ages, and I have a large porfolio of domains with AESERVER, they are awesome and support is awesome.
They offer online .ae registrations which is almost instant.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## munir2pac (Mar 17, 2009)

Here is the link btw:

aeserver . com


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Has anyone used Etisalat to register .ae domain names?


----------



## munir2pac (Mar 17, 2009)

Why would you want to go with paper work and visiting thier office?
Days have changed since 3rd August 2008 after the introduction of aeda.

I had many domains with Etisalat which I transfered over to <snip>


----------

